# slow after replacing motherboard



## marstery (Nov 16, 2008)

Last week I replaced my motherboard in my hp dv4000 because it froze whenever it was moved or flexed at all. It was my first time performing such an operation on a pc. I am glad to say that it no longer freezes, but I noticed from the first power-up that my computer was much slower than before I took it to the operating table. From startup to programs to downloads to menus, everything is slower. A full system virus/spyware scan took nearly 7 hours (no viruses).

According to CPU-Z my system specs are:
Intel Pentium M 740 Dothan 1.73 GHz
Bus 133 MHz
FSB 533 MHz
Phoenix F.16 bios (2005)
1Gb of DDR pc2700, which is showing up at 166 Mhz, though it is supposed to be 200 Mhz

My core speed usually is around 798 MHz x 6, but occasionally flips for a split second to 1729 MHz x 13.

I’ve looked around and read about people resetting their fsb and downloading new bios and other things that I am not familiar with and I’ve read about people burning up their cpu’s or having to send their pc back to the manufacturer to have the bios reset by doing so. I am not particularly interested in doing either of these things, so could someone let me know if anything above looks out of the ordinary and if I can do anything to get my pc running smoothly again? 

I haven’t downloaded any drivers or anything, but it’s the same hard drive without a fresh install and a replacement motherboard so I imagine it would just be plug and play.

Thanks a billion.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you replace your motherboard with the exact same board as was original ?


----------



## marstery (Nov 16, 2008)

I did. http://www.getpartsonline.com/396696-001.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhh now that I think about it ..... I'll bet the cmos has old system info and settings on it ....... try clearing your bios cmos ..... then enter the bios and hit "load bios defaults" dont forget to save and exit


----------



## marstery (Nov 16, 2008)

The user manual doesn't say anything about a jumper. It suggests using a second pc. If i dont have another pc, do I clear the cmos by unplugging the RTC battery for a few minutes?

here's the manual:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...IeQKerJTbhkoE3PnQ&sig2=CKIH9Ng4kCpsMrkNxr8kBw


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

shut down the computer

pull the power from the wall going to the power supply on the computer

remove the cmos battery for about 5 minutes

after 5 minutes hit the power button on the computer to discharge any residual power in the motherboard capicators


then restore all actions and reboot 

enter the bios ...... set date and time (if the time and date are not wrong ....... bios did not clear !!!!!!)

load bios defaults

save and exit 

reboot .........check speed


----------



## marstery (Nov 16, 2008)

i tried it a couple times, leaving the battery out for more than 10 minutes...once overnight, entered bios and loaded defaults, saved, and booted. The clock was changed each time, but the computer seemed just as slow or slower than before. Its probably not actually slower, but it certainly isnt faster.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try a new cmos battery, they are only a buck or two.


----------



## marstery (Nov 16, 2008)

The replacement RTC batteries (#384626-001) are like $30-50. If you say they are only a buck or two then you must mean I should buy a CR2032 at the drug store, cut the shrink wrap on the old one, replace it, and find a non sketchy means of securing it back between the leads? I'm rather hesitant to take a knife to my new replacement board.

Are there any other opinions out there?


----------



## Allyda (Nov 23, 2008)

If your Operating System is XP, you need to re-load it. Despite your new board being a replacement, components on it that were found to have minor faults have been upgraded or replaced by the manufacturer hence them needing newer or different drivers, etc. than your original board. Also, if your replacement board came with a drivers disk which I imagine it did, your original XP has configured itself to the original boards configuration. Another thing you need to check is your replacement boards memory spec's vs. your original boards. The Operating System can be re-loaded without losing all of your programs and data by using the "repair" feature on the XP disk as follows:
Make sure in setup your machine is configured with the CD/DVD as 1st boot device. Start computer with the disk in the drive. Hit any key when you see "press any key to boot from CD." At the first menu after computer boots press ENTER instead of the repair instruction there. You will then be prompted to press F8. It is the menu that comes up AFTER pressing F8 where you will press "R" for the "repair" option. Follow instructions from there.

What this will do is re-load XP while keeping your programs intact. You can do this with any XP disk providing the service pack number is the same as your original. Just make sure you use your computer's XP key to prevent activation problems.

You should be back to your normal speed after this procedure is completed. Hope it helps.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Allyda has submitted a very good suggestion ......... I too am now of the opinion the motherboards both new and old are not as exactly the same as we hoped for !

follow his guide: 


Another thing you need to check is your replacement boards memory spec's vs. your original boards. The Operating System can be re-loaded without losing all of your programs and data by using the "repair" feature on the XP disk as follows:
Make sure in setup your machine is configured with the CD/DVD as 1st boot device. Start computer with the disk in the drive. Hit any key when you see "press any key to boot from CD." At the first menu after computer boots press ENTER instead of the repair instruction there. You will then be prompted to press F8. It is the menu that comes up AFTER pressing F8 where you will press "R" for the "repair" option. Follow instructions from there.

What this will do is re-load XP while keeping your programs intact. You can do this with any XP disk providing the service pack number is the same as your original. Just make sure you use your computer's XP key to prevent activation problems.

You should be back to your normal speed after this procedure is completed. Hope it helps.


----------

